# Sons of Light Worldwide MC



## Morgan B. Cook

I have made friends with a Brother who has founded a new motorcycle riding club for Master Masons only, Sons of Light Worldwide. He seeks no recognition from Grand Lodges as a "Masonic Body" such as the Widow's Sons did. SOL has grown to over 5 states now and continuing to grow. I inquired him about joining and learned a bit about it. I would be the Texas Chapter President since I would be the first in Texas. Now back to not seeking recognition from GLs, this is a excerpt from the email sent to me:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            *"SOL (awesome abbreviation ha) does not act on behalf of any Lodge or Grand Lodge. Therefore I will not seek approval from either for the club patch sets or activity, as the widows sons have. Nothing wrong with them or that concept, but this is a club for Masons, for Masons. We will not answer to any Lodge because we are not acting on any official Lodge business, and I will not allow the club to be micromanaged when we have nothing to do with their affairs other than we are Freemasons. That attend their Lodges."* So I guess my question is, is that in regards to the Widow's Sons and their history with the Grand Lodge, would there be any similar issues with this club? I would greatly appreciate input on this. I think this is one way we can grow our ever shrinking membership and teach others our craft.
Thanks, Morgan B. Cook


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

Here is the picture of the patches for SOL.


----------



## Mac

It's an organization (that would be) operating in Texas that predicates its membership on being a Master Mason.  Rather than ask for recognition, so that Texas masons could participate, they flippantly say they don't need to that?  I don't think they'd gain any ground if brethren are still wary after all of this other discussion.


----------



## chrmc

Pretty sure that this approach more or less will land the organization right in the Clandestine category in Texas.

But let me expand a little further. A patch with a skull and crossbones and the words Master Mason is probably not something many Grand Lodges will feel comfortable with portraying to the public. 
Furthermore the statement "*I will not allow the club to be micromanaged when we have nothing to do with their affairs other than we are Freemasons" *reeks of arrogance and lack of respect for the Grand lodges. 

Lastly I have to ask how a MC club can help grow the ever shrinking membership and teach others our craft? What part of this club is shedding light and enhancing the teachings of masonry? 

Not trying to be rude, but this does not sound like a winner to me.


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

This is not a Masonic body. Its a club who is not associated with any Lodge or GL. Its a club for men who all are brothers and share the passion of riding. I believe something such as a MC club can help membership grow. Me being a younger Mason in my mid-20s, I have the Texas Mason plates on my vehicle and am constantly asked about it. People of my generation have no idea who we are, what we do, etc. All it would take is for someone to see the patch, ask you about, then boom, you have sparked their interest into Masonry. Its a fact, membership is decreasing. This isn't any type of a 1% club or anything like that of course. Ever since being raised, I have often tried to come up with ways to increase membership in ways that appeal to my generation, this being one for example that I know will. It will help others in the Craft by being able to meet in a casual setting and share each others thoughts, opinions, how each other apply the Masonic Doctrine to each others own lives. We can't just sit back and think that membership will grow again just by casually inviting a friend every now and then. The MC will instill in their minds, to a broader audience at a time, the idea of wanting to learn more of what we are about, bringing them to ask more questions, raising curiosity about joining.


----------



## Bill Lins

Morgan B. Cook said:


> Its a club for men who all are brothers



From the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas (which, as a Master Mason, you took an obligation to obey)

*Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations.*
It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a committee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to:
<snip>
22. Participate in, approve, or aid in the formation of any organization predicating its membership on Masonic membership or in the formation of any local chapters or groups, by whatever name called, of any organization predicating membership on Masonic membership. It shall be a Masonic offense for any Texas Mason to be, remain, or continue as, a Member of any organization predicating its membership or affiliation on Masonic membership unless such organization is now currently approved or recognized in Article 225 or Article 225a.

I believe this answers your question.


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

Thank you for the kind response and information. That does answer my question.


----------



## widows son

Cool idea, but as mentioned, the GL might have its panties in a bunch. I too am of the genX/genY, and understand your thoughts. But you can't be a club, which the requirement for entry is to BE a MM, and not expect the GL to be involved.


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

widows son said:


> Cool idea, but as mentioned, the GL might have its panties in a bunch. I too am of the genX/genY, and understand your thoughts. But you can't be a club, which the requirement for entry is to BE a MM, and not expect the GL to be involved.



Thanks! I highly agree. Its a very unfortunate situation for groups such as this in Texas IMO.


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> From the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas (which, as a Master Mason, you took an obligation to obey)
> 
> *Art. 505. Certain Other Masonic Disciplinary Violations.*
> It shall be a Masonic disciplinary violation for a Lodge, a committee or any combination of Masons, or an individual Mason to:
> <snip>
> 22. Participate in, approve, or aid in the formation of any organization predicating its membership on Masonic membership or in the formation of any local chapters or groups, by whatever name called, of any organization predicating membership on Masonic membership. It shall be a Masonic offense for any Texas Mason to be, remain, or continue as, a Member of any organization predicating its membership or affiliation on Masonic membership unless such organization is now currently approved or recognized in Article 225 or Article 225a.
> 
> I believe this answers your question.



I do not have a law book handy, would you please quote Articles 225 and 225a? I just want to make sure and be clear on everything.


----------



## scialytic

Morgan B. Cook said:


> I do not have a law book handy, would you please quote Articles 225 and 225a? I just want to make sure and be clear on everything.



This is the hang up. It is also the reason why Widow's Sons *HAD *to seek recognition. Don't predicate membership upon having been initiated and you're getting closer. Lose all square & Compasses and Masonic references and you'd probably be perfectly fine. The use of S&C's and Mason could also be another way for GL to sink their/our teeth into you, as there are articles preventing their use for personal gain and other outside uses. Using them for the club/organization would surely land you in that category as well (complete conjecture on my part).

What's wrong with setting up a group of mostly Masons (or all...nobody says you can't just not let certain people in your group) to tool around or plan cross-country rides? Why does it have to be a psuedo masonic body that showcases that they are Masonic Bikers by having banners and web pages etc. Which could cause confusion when you end up being the only thing overtly Masonic that most people see. 

Haven't you noticed the trend? Grand Lodge (specifically the body, not MW Grand Master) doesn't want the public only to associate Masonry woth Bikers. These groups get way more visibility than any Masonic body, aside from the Shriners. That is the hang up. It's not "just a patch" or "leather vest" or "being in a bar"...you'll be hitting the pavemwnt and anybody who isn't absolutely comfortable with the "Biker" image, may have a poor first impression of Masons by this initial (or more recent) exposure.

It's not that you guys are bikers. I've got a bike. It's about ensuring that the public, who only see us at funerals, very early in the morning when the fair starts, or has an immediate family member (which many Brothers I know didn't know their father was a Mason until he had died at age 86) base their *​OPINIONS/JUDGMENT *on the factthat there are bikers that have Masonic symbols instead of on our main principles and purpose. I truly believe that this is the case, and any other reason is very minor in comparison...like not liking bikers.

Start a bike club based on Masonic moralistic values, etc. as bikers and keep it open to all males and you may actually start a great ingress for Friends that fall right in line and could become Brothers, as they learn more from you and the other Masons that are in the club.

Good luck and these are entirely my own ramblings and not meants to be a statement or sway your momentum. Do what's best and keep that drive! Developing or moving forward a concept like this is not an easy task. I commend you on your efforts...


----------



## widows son

Good ramblings.


----------



## Bill Lins

Morgan B. Cook said:


> I do not have a law book handy, would you please quote Articles 225 and 225a? I just want to make sure and be clear on everything.



Here you go:

*Art. 225. Use of Lodge and Anterooms by Other Organizations: *
(a)Allied Masonic Degrees, Ancient Arabic Order Nobles of the Mystic Shrine, Council of Royal and Select Masters, Daughters of the Nile, DeMolay, Grotto, “High Noon Clubs,” High Twelve International, Holy Royal Arch Knight Templar Priests, Knights Templar, Knights of the York Cross of Honour, Ladies ofthe Oriental Shrine of North America, Order of Beauceant, Order of the Eastern Star, Order of the Amaranth, Order of Knight Masons, Order of Rainbow, Order of Red Cross of Constantine, Order of Saint Thomas of Acon, Order of the White Shrine of Jerusalem, Royal Arch Masons, Royal Order of Scotland, Scottish Rite Bodies, Sojourners, The Daughters of Mokanna, The Masonic Rosicrucians (S.R.I.C.F.), York Rite College, The Worshipful Society of Free Masons, Rough Masons, Wallers, Slaters, Paviors, Plaisterers, and Bricklayers (otherwise known as “The Operatives”) and any degrees, Honorary Degrees and authorized groups authorized, recognized, permitted or commonly used by any of the above named orders, with the approval of the Lodge, and in the event more than one Lodge regularly meets in the Lodgeroom, then with the approval of all such Lodges, may be permitted under such conditions as may be specified by resolution of the Lodge or Lodges, to meet in the Lodgeroom, to place its charter on the walls of the Lodgeroom, and to leave its fraternal paraphernalia in the Lodgeroom, so long as such organization is permitted by the Lodge or Lodges to use the Lodgeroom. (Revised 2007)

*Art. 225a. Other Organizations, predicating membership on Masonic membership, recognized.* 
In addition to those organizations recognized in Art. 225, next above, as being entitled to use Lodgerooms and Anterooms of Subordinate Lodges, the Grand Lodge of Texas may recognize and authorize other organizations which predicate membership on Masonic membership. Recognition and authorization must take place by approval of the Grand Lodge in Grand Communication. After an organization has been recognized and authorized by the Grand Lodge of Texas in Grand Communication, pursuant to this Art. 225a, Texas Masons may participate in, and be a part of, such organizations. Organizations recognized and authorized by Article 225a are not to use the Lodgeroom and/or Anteroom of a Subordinate Lodge under the jurisdiction of this Grand Lodge.

The organizations recognized and authorized pursuant to this Art. 225a will be published in the annual proceedings of the Grand Lodge of Texas and a listing will be maintained in the office of the Grand Secretary for reference thereto.

This Grand Lodge has always had and retained the right to withdraw, at its pleasure, approval of any organization heretofore approved by it, and this Grand Lodge continues to reserve that right. (New 2005)


Having waded through all of the above, aren't you glad you asked?  :wink:


----------



## Bro_Vick

These MCs are becoming more and more problematic, I can't understand how any one can sit there and talk about the good for the brotherhood, when they seem to be nothing more than a distraction from what we need to do as Freemasons.  Working on the internal temple should be our top priority, not driving around on a motorcycle.  While there is nothing wrong with riding a motorcycle, trying to incorporate it into Freemasonry makes zero sense.

And no, I don't think that Masonic MCs are going to fix the membership retention issue.  If I want to join an MC there are far easier ones to join that don't require you to go through three degrees, nor perform memorization work.  Let alone deal with those pesky esoteric teachings.

Nice logos, though.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Morgan we would love to see you at lodge in Belton #166 - Second Thursday Stated meetings the other Thursdays are Called or practice.


----------



## rpbrown

I agree with all that has been said above and want to add the following:

1) You and your friend might want to research the MMA, CoM, or NMC for rules of different clubs. The patch that you have shown is very similar to an outlaw club I have seen at some rallies and could get you into some uncomfortable if not dangerous situations.

 2) Also, the MM patch in motorcyle circles is for Motorcycle Ministry. The patch that you should use would be RC for riding Club. The MC patch is for Motorcycle Club

3) Why do you need to belong to a "club" to ride. A club is a brotherhood. As masons we are members of the largest brotherhood in the world. I ride, I have a leather vest with the square and compass on the back as do several of my riding brothers. But, we are Masons that like to ride and not a member of any other orginazations (except SR, YR, or Shriners). What Iam saying is to find some brothers you like that ride and make a group ride.


----------



## jvarnell

Bro_Vick said:


> These MCs are becoming more and more problematic, I can't understand how any one can sit there and talk about the good for the brotherhood, when they seem to be nothing more than a distraction from what we need to do as Freemasons. Working on the internal temple should be our top priority, not driving around on a motorcycle. While there is nothing wrong with riding a motorcycle, trying to incorporate it into Freemasonry makes zero sense.
> 
> And no, I don't think that Masonic MCs are going to fix the membership retention issue. If I want to join an MC there are far easier ones to join that don't require you to go through three degrees, nor perform memorization work. Let alone deal with those pesky esoteric teachings.
> 
> Nice logos, though.
> 
> S&F,
> -Bro Vick



Bro_Vic I hope I don't hurt my self by trying to answer the questions embeded in what you have said.

Most MC/RC have very stringant requirments in joining and alot on the negitive side of motorcycles.  Being a Mason would show the positive side of stringant requirments and show the motorcycle world how light can help there lives.

Motorcycle riding is analogous in Masonary to being a Masoic musician (Pianist) in my mind.  Every aspact of life that can make us better should.

When riders decide they want to belong to a MC and be able to depend on there brother MC members they only have one type MC to join and that is a bad group.  If they had a good path which is Masonary to go down and know all Masons are there brother I think you will see that it may very well grow the ranks of Masons.

These are just my opinion and just voicing them to explan what I think others are thinking also.  Please take this as a friendly explanation to what you have writen.


----------



## widows son

I agree with rpbrown. You already are apart of a brotherhood.  Theres nothing saying you can't ride as a mason with other masons and make it known you are a mason. My question is, is a Masonic MC a lodge? And if so are there officers? If not how is it organized? If I'm not mistaken, in any Masonic body there has to be someone in the east, west, and south, how do masonic MC's deal with that. And if none of these are present, is it even still freemasonry? It would be hard to discuss light while driving on the highway with your bike screaming. How do MC masons deal with Masonic education? Charity works? If none of these are present then it just seems like the only reason to be a Masonic MC is just to ride and show off that your a mason.


----------



## jvarnell

widows son said:


> I agree with rpbrown. You already are apart of a brotherhood. Theres nothing saying you can't ride as a mason with other masons and make it known you are a mason. My question is, is a Masonic MC a lodge? And if so are there officers? If not how is it organized? If I'm not mistaken, in any Masonic body there has to be someone in the east, west, and south, how do masonic MC's deal with that. And if none of these are present, is it even still freemasonry? It would be hard to discuss light while driving on the highway with your bike screaming. How do MC masons deal with Masonic education? Charity works? If none of these are present then it just seems like the only reason to be a Masonic MC is just to ride and show off that your a mason.



Just to answer your questions above.
No a MC is not a lodge but maybe a lodge activity that my have an opening and closeing before or after the activity.
There are officers of all MC and can be that same officers the lodge they are apart of.
The discustions and work are done before and after rides not durring it would have to be proprly tyled.
Charity is a easyone there are many ways MC do charity.  They do all kinds of ride that collect money for charity.  I am not sure how Rick Fairless (bike builder and owner of Strokers Dallas) is connected to the Scotish Rite hospital here in Dallas but he puts on rides and golf turnaments for them and others.

No it's not to show off that you are a Mason, it is to teach motorcycle riders they don't have to be a bad guy to belong to a group that is a fraternity of brothers.

Again I am just answering questions related to MC's and nothing else.


----------



## Bro_Vick

jvarnell said:


> Bro_Vic I hope I don't hurt my self by trying to answer the questions embeded in what you have said.
> 
> Most MC/RC have very stringant requirments in joining and alot on the negitive side of motorcycles.  Being a Mason would show the positive side of stringant requirments and show the motorcycle world how light can help there lives.
> 
> Motorcycle riding is analogous in Masonary to being a Masoic musician (Pianist) in my mind.  Every aspact of life that can make us better should.
> 
> When riders decide they want to belong to a MC and be able to depend on there brother MC members they only have one type MC to join and that is a bad group.  If they had a good path which is Masonary to go down and know all Masons are there brother I think you will see that it may very well grow the ranks of Masons.
> 
> These are just my opinion and just voicing them to explan what I think others are thinking also.  Please take this as a friendly explanation to what you have writen.



I don't buy what you are selling.  So the Christian Motorcyclists Association (CMA) has beat-ins for members and is a bad group?  Are you kidding me?  I thought the whole mantra on MCs is that the majority are just fun loving, red blooded Americans, and the few bad ones are "1%" are you saying that the culture of Motorcycles is so pervasive in illegal behavior that you do not have any real good options as a motorcycle enthusiast?  Then why be one?  Better yet, why would we want to sponsor a Masonic organization in a sub-culture that is so dangerous?  No, if you don't have any group options that are not illegal or dangerous, then you need to re-evaluate your participation in that culture.  I personally don't believe that is the case, and makes a very, very weak argument for the establishment of all these Masonic RC/MC.

Your argument is making it near impossible for me to see any reason for me to support any type of sanctioned MC Masonic activity.  As a wise man once told me "Put down the shovel"

Regarding your comment on the Musician in the lodge, at one time they played a key role as we sang a lot of the degrees back at the turn of the 20th century.  Those parts were converted to speaking parts, and the musicians role has become mute, it doesn't help that a lot of learned men stopped learning how to play musical instruments (it is just our culture, nothing to do directly with Freemasonry).  As far as I know a Motorcycle isn't part of any of the degrees, I have heard of lodges  incorporating them (not something I agree with), but they are not, nor were they ever part of the initiation process.

The argument you are making is the same argument that was made for the Shrine, and we see how well that is working out for everyone.  Drama between grand bodies, members never showing up to blue lodge, etc.  This is nothing more than another distraction from what we need to be doing as Freemasons, working on the internal temple and learning the ancient mysteries passed down to us by our forefathers.  We need to be leaders in the community, and upright citizens.  Not make our hobbies into apendent bodies and distract further from the Work.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## scialytic

Bro_Vick said:


> This is nothing more than another distraction from what we need to be doing as Freemasons, working on the internal temple and learning the ancient mysteries passed down to us by our forefathers.  We need to be leaders in the community, and upright citizens.  Not make our hobbies into apendent bodies and distract further from the Work.



This is exactly what will help membership retention...attending Lodge and leading by example. Very few people are interested in attending any function where the Tiler has to speak in two tones of voice and hop in and out of the door to Tile the Lodge. If Brothers would apportion their time accordingly to spend some at Lodge instead of (only) extra-Masonic meetings/functions, those Brothers on the fence may become dedicated leaders of your Lodge someday--instead of leaving--and remaining Entered Apprentices for the rest of their lives.


----------



## chrmc

scialytic said:


> This is exactly what will help membership retention...attending Lodge and leading by example. Very few people are interested in attending any function where the Tiler has to speak in two tones of voice and hop in and out of the door to Tile the Lodge. If Brothers would apportion their time accordingly to spend some at Lodge instead of (only) extra-Masonic meetings/functions, those Brothers on the fence may become dedicated leaders of your Lodge someday--instead of leaving--and remaining Entered Apprentices for the rest of their lives.



Exactly this. As I've said in previous discussions I enjoy many things outside masonry, but I would never want to make them a masonic body. I cannot understand the need to do it for motorcycle clubs. If anyone wants to organize a ride for their lodge, or even lodges in the area I'm sure that would be fine, but why have a masonic MC club?

As the two previous posters say masonry is about working on the internal temple, and also becoming a better man. What part of riding a bike (or playing golf, hunting, yachting, cooking etc.) accomplishes that?


----------



## widows son

Great points. I've never associated owning a motorcycle with being an outlaw. It's a vehicle. That's like saying owning a camero or a charger puts you in that "1%"


----------



## scialytic

chrmc said:


> As the two previous posters say masonry is about working on the internal temple, and also becoming a better man. What part of riding a bike (or playing golf, hunting, yachting, cooking etc.) accomplishes that?



Whoa, whoa, WHOA!!! I still want my Masonic Golf Club: "Sons from Dimpled, White-Balls" to be a recognized Masonic Body! I thought we were only blocking Motorcyclists! I think this thread is getting a little off course!


----------



## Vikti

chrmc said:


> As the two previous posters say masonry is about working on the internal temple, and also becoming a better man. What part of riding a bike (or playing golf, hunting, yachting, cooking etc.) accomplishes that?



For me, I have 4 other people under my roof and between work and home I have very little personal time to do my memory work.  I'm one of those people who can't remember anything unless I at least mumble what I want to remember.  That leaves me with 2 places I can do my work, at the lodge or shooting down the highway at 70 mph.  Ask anyone who has done a few 200+ mile rides, you can get a lot of thinking done.  As far as the rest of the biker culture goes, I really can't tell you the whys, either your a biker or your not.

Every few weeks or so I read a posting from someone concerned about membership numbers.  I've spoken several times with a group of Christian bikers called the Circuit Riders who sometimes recruit people and helps them improve themselves in their own way, why not Masonry.  I can see why Grand Lodge is concerned about Masonry getting associated as a bad group because there are some people out there who see someone riding a motorcycle wearing a leather vest and assume that he's a bad man up to no good and that's all they want to see, nothing else.  But who's to say there aren't good Masons-to-be out there but they haven't seen a venue comfortable to them to approach us for membership.

Damon


----------



## BryanMaloney

Vikti said:


> For me, I have 4 other people under my roof and between work and home I have very little personal time to do my memory work.  I'm one of those people who can't remember anything unless I at least mumble what I want to remember.  That leaves me with 2 places I can do my work, at the lodge or shooting down the highway at 70 mph.  Ask anyone who has done a few 200+ mile rides, you can get a lot of thinking done.  As far as the rest of the biker culture goes, I really can't tell you the whys, either your a biker or your not.



If so very much time is taken up in your life simply by motorcycles, maybe you need to decide whether it's more important to be "a biker" or put in the effort for the "memory work". My Obligation in no way instructed me that Freemasonry was to bend itself around my hobbies and avocations. I don't demand Masons recognize some kind of appendant body for masonic fencers, brewers, or any of my other interests.



> But who's to say there aren't good Masons-to-be out there but they haven't seen a venue comfortable to them to approach us for membership.



And who's to say that this is the real reason for membership problems? The perception of the Masonic membership issue is badly distorted away from reality. We look at the raw numbers and boohoo about loss of the Golden Days of the 1950s. So, gimmicks are tried, recasting and dressing up Freemasonry in "modern" or "more open" costumes. They won't work.

First, the actual peak of membership in the USA, adjusting for population changes, was 1927. That's right, 1927! Put that in your pipe and smoke it. When adjusting for total population size, we were already in decline, but two elements masked it.

1: Total increasing population gave a larger overall pool.
2: WWII created a gigantic cohort of men already well-conditioned to seek out fraternal organizations. Once that cohort of men had reached a certain age, they were no longer interested, and the original trend reasserted itself.

"Relevance" and fashionable appearance have nothing to do with Masonic membership. Something else is going on, and it's been going on for a very long time.


----------



## jvarnell

I think what Vikti was saying is that the road time helps him rember. everyone learns and rembers deferent and Vikti must be more a right braind persion like me. I also remember better if i work with my mintor then hop on my bike ride and repeat it to my self.  It is called "the psychology of motorcycle riding" some get it some don't.  And the part about riders and the Mason's is that more people see a Masonic back patch than see the licens plates some have or even ring.  It has nothing to do with fashion.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Bro_Vick said:


> I don't buy what you are selling.  So the Christian Motorcyclists Association (CMA) has beat-ins for members and is a bad group?



Wait...you mean beat ins aren't supposed to be a part of lodge initiation?  :7:  I have a bone to pick with my Lodge!


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Brother Vick I was on the fence with this whole issue at first but one statement you made really hit the nail on the head.  "We need to be leaders in the community, and upright citizens.  Not make  our hobbies into apendent bodies and distract further from the Work."   That and the point you made about being not showing up to Blue Lodge anymore once they join an appendant body say it all...we can have our hobbies, we can ride our bikes, but we do we really need to make appendant bodies out of every hobby we have...I don't think we do...the more groups we "officially" join outside of Blue Lodge, the more time that is taken away from the Lodge.


----------



## jvarnell

SeeKer.mm said:


> Brother Vick I was on the fence with this whole issue at first but one statement you made really hit the nail on the head.  "We need to be leaders in the community, and upright citizens.  Not make  our hobbies into apendent bodies and distract further from the Work."   That and the point you made about being not showing up to Blue Lodge anymore once they join an appendant body say it all...we can have our hobbies, we can ride our bikes, but we do we really need to make appendant bodies out of every hobby we have...I don't think we do...the more groups we "officially" join outside of Blue Lodge, the more time that is taken away from the Lodge.



I agree with the idea that it might be a hobby but the WS edict bans the patch on there backs and texas masons that wear it can be disaplined.  This will be the same with this body because they require the members be MM.  Like SeeKer.MM said if it is apart of the Blue Lodge it may keep more MM coming to lodge.

All this is my last public statment about this.  I am tired of playing go fech another rock that was not the one I ment.


----------



## Morgan B. Cook

S.Courtemanche said:


> Morgan we would love to see you at lodge in Belton #166 - Second Thursday Stated meetings the other Thursdays are Called or practice.



Thanks. I moved to Belton a little over a year ago, and have attended one meeting. Its hard for me too with work because I am on call a lot, (Funeral Director). I really am wanting to attend more, and will be planning on joining the Belton lodge. I am also interested in the Salado Lodge as well.


----------



## chrmc

jvarnell said:


> Like SeeKer.MM said if it is apart of the Blue Lodge it may keep more MM coming to lodge.



But see that's the point. Motorcycles shouldn't be what attracts people to the blue lodge. It should be what attracts people to a motor cycle club. What should attract men to blue lodges is quality and meaningful ritual work where they can see a path to follow to become a better man. I don't think we're loosing members in blue lodges because we don't have motorcycles or good food. I think we're loosing members because we often don't even have Masonry there any more. 

As a smart PM from my lodge once said. Remember, you can get charity work, companionship and education many places. Masonry is the only place that offer - masonry.


----------



## widows son

Great point chrmc


----------



## jwhoff

Very good point indeed.  Sort of puts this discussion "back on the road."

Thanks chrmc:  sound logic.


----------



## chrmc

Thank you. I know it's not how to get the Blue Lodge back on track where discussing here, and don't want to steal the debate, but I highly encourage people to read the paper "Laudable Pursuit" which the group Knights of the North put out some years ago. It deals with a lot of the challenges we see in the lodges today, and I personally think it offers many good solutions. 
The link to it is http://traditionalobservance.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/KOTN_-_Laudable_Pursuit.pdf


----------

